# Zombie conversion ideas



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

was wondering what conversions you guys would like to see in my all zombie vampire counts army, they can be as crazy and wacky as you like if i think it would look cool il go for it !


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

other races are a good start i think. like zombie elves, it must be possible i guess. or orks etc


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i have done zombie dwarfs and ogres im very pleased with them and there is loads of oppertuinity especially with the ogres. i also use empire knights as black knights, and wood elve dryads as spirt hosts i feel it gives a serious edge to an almost cartoon army.


----------

